# Power Drawbar For G0755



## Happycamper (Jan 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a power drawbar on there Rong Fu 45 type mill? I've been looking at the ones on ebay. It appears they've adapted a butterfly air ratchet wrench but it looks like it works. I have the 0755 and was wondering if anyone had mounted one on theirs and would like to hear opinions on them.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 20, 2016)

Look at what zmotorsports did on his PM935. Would easily adapt to your need.


----------

